# Exciting GoPro Turkey Hunt Video



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

How has your season gone? Our birds didn't act anything like what they usually do! It wasn't until the last week until we started seeing some normal spring patterns. We were able to capture our only kill on video though!

[YOUTUBE]NB6vKviT3Kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that video and congrats on that nice bird. Never gets old does it?


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

turkeyt said:


> Thanks for sharing that video and congrats on that nice bird. Never gets old does it?


Thanks for watching, I am definitely hooked! I am working through post season depression as we speak!


----------

